# NetworkManager can't access wireless settings

## ghaith

Hi,

I'm facing issues when trying to configure my wireless network in NetworkManager

Whenever i select the wifi network to connect to, the system pops up a password dialog, No user is specified in the dialog. After typing my password i get a "Sorry that didn't work please try again" message and the prompt exists

The next time i try to select a network, i get the same prompt however with the user displayed as adm.

I setup NetworkManager according the to the post on wiki (http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/NetworkManager)

I made sure rc.conf contains : rc_hotplug="!net.*" as instructed

I'm kind of lost here..

Below is the output of emerge -pv networkmanager and the content of rc.conf  and /etc/polkit-1/localauthority/10-vendor.d/01-org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.settings.modify.system.pkla

```

# emerge -pv networkmanager

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.4.0-r2  USE="bluetooth dhcpcd introspection nss ppp wext -avahi -connection-sharing -dhclient -doc -gnutls -modemmanager -resolvconf -systemd -wimax" 0 kB

```

```

# cat /etc/rc.conf 

# Global OpenRC configuration settings

# Set to "YES" if you want the rc system to try and start services

# in parallel for a slight speed improvement. When running in parallel we

# prefix the service output with its name as the output will get

# jumbled up.

# WARNING: whilst we have improved parallel, it can still potentially lock

# the boot process. Don't file bugs about this unless you can supply

# patches that fix it without breaking other things!

#rc_parallel="NO"

# Set rc_interactive to "YES" and you'll be able to press the I key during

# boot so you can choose to start specific services. Set to "NO" to disable

# this feature. This feature is automatically disabled if rc_parallel is

# set to YES.

#rc_interactive="YES"

# If we need to drop to a shell, you can specify it here.

# If not specified we use $SHELL, otherwise the one specified in /etc/passwd,

# otherwise /bin/sh

# Linux users could specify /sbin/sulogin

rc_shell=/sbin/sulogin

# Do we allow any started service in the runlevel to satisfy the dependency

# or do we want all of them regardless of state? For example, if net.eth0

# and net.eth1 are in the default runlevel then with rc_depend_strict="NO"

# both will be started, but services that depend on 'net' will work if either

# one comes up. With rc_depend_strict="YES" we would require them both to

# come up.

#rc_depend_strict="YES"

# rc_hotplug is a list of services that we allow to be hotplugged.

# By default we do not allow hotplugging.

# A hotplugged service is one started by a dynamic dev manager when a matching

# hardware device is found.

# This service is intrinsically included in the boot runlevel.

# To disable services, prefix with a !

# Example - rc_hotplug="net.wlan !net.*"

# This allows net.wlan and any service not matching net.* to be plugged.

# Example - rc_hotplug="*"

# This allows all services to be hotplugged

rc_hotplug="!net.*"

# rc_logger launches a logging daemon to log the entire rc process to

# /var/log/rc.log

# NOTE: Linux systems require the devfs service to be started before

# logging can take place and as such cannot log the sysinit runlevel.

#rc_logger="YES"

# Through rc_log_path you can specify a custom log file.

# The default value is: /var/log/rc.log

#rc_log_path="/var/log/rc.log"

# By default we filter the environment for our running scripts. To allow other

# variables through, add them here. Use a * to allow all variables through.

#rc_env_allow="VAR1 VAR2"

# By default we assume that all daemons will start correctly.

# However, some do not - a classic example is that they fork and return 0 AND

# then child barfs on a configuration error. Or the daemon has a bug and the

# child crashes. You can set the number of milliseconds start-stop-daemon

# waits to check that the daemon is still running after starting here.

# The default is 0 - no checking.

#rc_start_wait=100

# rc_nostop is a list of services which will not stop when changing runlevels.

# This still allows the service itself to be stopped when called directly.

#rc_nostop=""

# rc will attempt to start crashed services by default.

# However, it will not stop them by default as that could bring down other

# critical services.

#rc_crashed_stop=NO

#rc_crashed_start=YES

##############################################################################

# MISC CONFIGURATION VARIABLES

# There variables are shared between many init scripts

# Set unicode to YES to turn on unicode support for keyboards and screens.

unicode="YES"

# Below is the default list of network fstypes.

#

# afs cifs coda davfs fuse fuse.sshfs gfs glusterfs lustre ncpfs

# nfs nfs4 ocfs2 shfs smbfs

#

# If you would like to add to this list, you can do so by adding your

# own fstypes to the following variable.

#extra_net_fs_list=""

##############################################################################

# SERVICE CONFIGURATION VARIABLES

# These variables are documented here, but should be configured in

# /etc/conf.d/foo for service foo and NOT enabled here unless you

# really want them to work on a global basis.

# Some daemons are started and stopped via start-stop-daemon.

# We can set some things on a per service basis, like the nicelevel.

#export SSD_NICELEVEL="-19"

# Pass ulimit parameters

#rc_ulimit="-u 30"

# It's possible to define extra dependencies for services like so

#rc_config="/etc/foo"

#rc_need="openvpn"

#rc_use="net.eth0"

#rc_after="clock"

#rc_before="local"

#rc_provide="!net"

# You can also enable the above commands here for each service. Below is an

# example for service foo.

#rc_foo_config="/etc/foo"

#rc_foo_need="openvpn"

#rc_foo_after="clock"

# You can also remove dependencies.

# This is mainly used for saying which servies do NOT provide net.

#rc_net_tap0_provide="!net"

##############################################################################

# LINUX SPECIFIC OPTIONS

# This is the subsystem type. Valid options on Linux:

# ""        - nothing special

# "lxc"     - Linux Containers

# "openvz"  - Linux OpenVZ

# "uml"     - Usermode Linux

# "vserver" - Linux vserver

# "xen0"    - Xen0 Domain

# "xenU"    - XenU Domain

# If this is commented out, automatic detection will be used.

#

# This should be set to the value representing the environment this file is

# PRESENTLY in, not the virtualization the environment is capable of.

#rc_sys=""

# This is the number of tty's used in most of the rc-scripts (like

# consolefont, numlock, etc ...)

rc_tty_number=12

```

```

# cat ls /etc/polkit-1/localauthority/10-vendor.d/01-org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.settings.modify.system.pkla 

cat: ls: No such file or directory

[Let users in plugdev group modify NetworkManager]

Identity=unix-group:plugdev

Action=org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.settings.modify.system

ResultAny=no

ResultInactive=no

ResultActive=yes

```

----------

